# Quisiera hacer un tacometro digital....



## walpolo (Oct 16, 2007)

Hola me gustaria hacer un tacometro electronico para mi moto ya que esta no trae uno de fabrica y en el manillar no tiene demasiado espacio por la pantalla del velocimetro y demas.
 Asi que mi idea constaba en hacer un tacometro con una fila de leds (al estilo vumetro ).
Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que la moto es monocilindrica y 4 tiempos lo que significa que al poner el sensor en la salida del encendido seria una "chispa" cada 2 vueltas, no se si comprenden pero en sintesis lo que quiero hacer es un tacometro de 0 a 9000 rpm (aprox) con leds.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 16, 2007)

Hola q tal? pasate por:

Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM + Pcbs

Yo lo coloqué en una Gilera Smash 110cc, acá te dejo unos videitos.

Saludos


----------



## walpolo (Oct 17, 2007)

Muchas gracias! pero tengo un par de dudas todavia puesto q no tengo mucha experiencia en la electronica.
A donde va conectado el sensor a la salida de la bobina?
y en la parte q dice conexiones leds hay 9 nomas pero al lado dice + leds. ¿Como hago para ponerle mas leds?
Muchas gracias y disculpa mi ignorancia


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 17, 2007)

Buenas, seguí el cable de la bujía, te va a llevar hasta la bobina. Tiene 2 cables mas aparte del de la bujía, buscá un cable negro, con una línea amarilla (por lo menos es así en todas las motos q vi hasta ahora) y conectás ahí la entrada del circuito del LM2917 (donde dice In) preferiblemente con cable mallado, con la malla al chasis.

Con respecto a los leds, tal cual está el circuito, te permite manejar hasta 10 leds, fijate el pin1, es el 1º led, despues le siguen los de arriba q viste vos.

"+Leds" es el positivo de los leds, a todos los leds les unís el positivo entre si, y sacás un cable desde ahí hasta + leds.

Si queres manejar 20 leds, tenes q usar otro LM3914 en modo cascada (fijate en el datasheet del integrado) pero 20 leds son bastantes como para poner en el tablero, yo con suerte pude poner los 10 en mi tablero.

Saludos, espero te sirva.


----------



## tinchowr (Abr 6, 2010)

perdon que reviva pero ese mismo circuito serviria para un 2t monocilindrico??Necesito que mida hasta 14 mil rmp!


----------



## Manotas (Ago 23, 2010)

queria hacer una consulta , porque el LM2917 no funciona con encendido electronico????  lo conecte y no me funciono , pero en platinero si funciono ... intente colocando un diodo 4007 y me funciono pero solo hasta 3000 rpm de ahi en adelante no me leia los pulsos de la bobina ... que puede ser ?? ojala me puedan ayudar


----------



## pablete01 (Ago 23, 2010)

"Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que la moto es monocilindrica y 4 tiempos lo que significa que al poner el sensor en la salida del encendido seria una "chispa" cada 2 vueltas,"

  En realidad tira una chispa por vuelta (una la hace al p****o) porque el sensor esta ubicado en el volante, por lo tanto, por cada vuelta, una chispa.


----------



## maxicaniulef (Mar 2, 2011)

hola gente miren yo nesecito un tacometro para mi moto 2t el circuito dado por ustedes no me funciona me podrian ayudar que hacer mas o menos 1 año que lo vengo probando y no encuentro solucion desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## artgos (Mar 29, 2011)

Buenas, yo tengo un motor diesel de 5 cilindors, trasnporter t4 2.4 D. sin tacometro, llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo el hilo de lo del tacometro y he visto el video del fiat y de la moto, pero no encuentro diagramas, solo las placas, podrian ayudarme con eso y como conectarlo a mi motor.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2011)

artgos dijo:


> Buenas, yo tengo un motor diesel de 5 cilindors, trasnporter t4 2.4 D. sin tacometro, llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo el hilo de lo del tacometro y he visto el video del fiat y de la moto, pero no encuentro diagramas, solo las placas, podrian ayudarme con eso y como conectarlo a mi motor.
> 
> Un saludo



Por aquí se había comentado algo de tacómetro como para motor diesel.

Tacometro para diesel

En la Transporter tienes disponible una señal taquimétrica en el alternador, que creo es de 4 veces las RPM reales.


----------



## artgos (Mar 29, 2011)

muchas gracias por contestarme, una pregunta mas, que tipo de señal me encontrare, para saber si debo acondicionarla de algun modo, ( y si me dijeras de donde sacarlo la leche, pero eso a lo mejor es mucho pedir).

Un saludo y gracias

Fogonazo:
como da la señal, por si tengo que acondicionarla de algun modo
muchas gracias

perdon se me olvido decir al sacarlo del terminal g del alternador


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2011)

El terminal "G" del alternador te entrega alterna de 12Vca o semi-ciclos positivos.


----------



## Joy Tinhler (Jun 23, 2012)

tengo una Yamaha Sigma 100cc 2t. quiero hacer uno que llegue a mas de los 15mil rpms.... 
si alguien tiene un plano para hacer, por favor me lo pasan  Gracias


----------

